# Dog breeds



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Okay, so first off- I've been asking a lot of questions lately. Rabbit breeds, hamster breeds, etc. and I promise I'm not messing around or a spy or anything lol, I just do a lot of animals and always looking at new breeds. 


So, now to my real question. We lost our Labrador Retriever a couple months ago and now we are looking to add another dog to our farm. I am in no hurry and just want to take the time to find the right one for our family. I want one that will do the chores with me and will get along with our other animals (goats, pony, rabbit, chickens, rabbits, cats) I realize not a lot of dogs get along well with cats, but has to be able to tolerate them at least. I want one that will protect our family/animals if needed. One that will be good and devoted to our family and kids. So, Iv'e been considering these breeds, and would also consider mixes of these breeds. I would greatly appreciated ANY tips, insight, advice, etc. about any of these breeds or raising them with livestock. Aussie, Heeler, Golden Retriever, Labrador, Great Pyrenees, Border Collie, Rough coat/smooth coat Collie, German Shepherd, Bernese Mountain Dog, Labrador/Retriever, etc. (you get the picture, lol)

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We have a Great Pyrenees and an Australian Sheppard. The Aussie gets along with the cat, sort of, does not at all get along with kids, he is incredibly smart and obeys most commands (he's pretty good at herding on command). He comes to do chores with us, and is pretty helpful. We don't let him in any of the pens though, that would be a fiasco. The Pyr is very lazy, it seems. But he can run nearly as fast as a motorcycle, and barks all night to keep coyotes away. He is awesome with kids, though sometimes he forgets he's so huge, which can be scary. He also literally created pools slobber. No joke. He doesn't do much but keep predators away, and he's outstanding at that.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh, forgot to say this. The Aussie is a total wimp when it comes to protecting us. Well actually, one time he help us corner a raccoon to shoot it. But anyways, whenever he hears something, he barks a little bit and then goes to find the Pyr, who goes off to investigate :ROFL: While the Aussie makes a big show of barking, and then goes inside the house.


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

So no help on those breeds (I've got a beagle and a Mountain Feist neither of which are really good "farm" dogs though the beagle is older and has never bothered the goats while the Feist will chase them given the chance) but what I wanted to say is that how the dog gets along with cats is partially just their personality and partially their training/exposure. For example my Feist has a VERY high prey drive but she doesn't molest the cats AT ALL. As a matter of fact she's a wimp when it comes to them. Certain ones she won't even walk past.lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Heelers and Border Collies you need to be VERY selective of the breeder you choose - be sure that temperament is one of their PRIMARY breeding selection traits. 

Lately I have seen more serious health issues with labradors than any other breed it seems like. Not sure if folks are breeding them young before health issues crop up or what. But you want to see some good healthy longevity in their lines.

And not to complicate things further, but based on your list I think you may also take interest in English Shepherds (also known as Farm Collies)? I haven't had the pleasure of owning one but have met several and it would likely fulfill your needs. There aren't a ton of breeders though so may not be available in your area.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ugh I had a big long reply but the stupid internet stopped working and I lost it lol
Ok I myself would stay away from herding dogs. They are very obsessed with herding, like that is their #1 thing in life. I have herding dogs and they do well but I also use them to herd a lot. My moms border collie is older now so can't help us during the summer because the ground is so steep and brushy where we keep the cows and she will herd the chickens to death. Anyways here are the breeds I know anyways 
Heeler- have only been around my dads and he is super smart and protective. He looks like such a mean dog but he's a lover. He cannot go any place with any of us because if another dog comes near us he will try and kill them. I have heard other people have issues with them being ankle biters and try herding people but again only been around my dads and I love that dog
Border collie, they are probably the most obsessive on herding, as I said with my moms as well as all of her pups. Hard headed but also super smart
We had a sheltie which is a small collie and that was a great all around dog. Probably the smartest dog ever. She did have a issue with kid napping kittens and would smother them to death. That was really the only con about her other then her shedding but totally worth it lol
Aussies are chickens. Again super smart but if we even raised our voice he would book it home and it's the same with anyone I have been around not just that one.
I never had a Great Pyrenees but looked into the breed and they are supposed to be protective even of humans but they don't have that want to please in them so they are hard to train. Again just by looking up the breed.
I grew up with a airdale and that was a good dog. He was protective and smart and no one could come close to use kids. We got another one years later and all she wanted to do was run so that breed is kinda in the air if you ask me lol
I had a Weimaraner and that was my favorite dog. He was loyal and when I had my son he took to him from day one. When my son got older even rough housing with him that dog didn't like it. After I had some shady people come into where I worked at the time I started to bring him with me and he would just come sit between me and anyone that came in and looked at them. He was smart and a total pleaser I even used him on cows, just a all around good dog but his nose did get him in trouble at times lol
I now have a boxer border collie and at first I wasn't happy about the boxer part but it was me or the pound so I gave her a try and two years later I have to say I love this dog! I think she was abused so it takes a while for her to warm up to people but she's a good kids dog, nothing is allowed near them. I had bottle baby kittens and she took them right in. They would nurse on her even though she has never had puppies before. She's very laid back, except for when strangers show up lol the only con about her is she loves baby goats. If I bring one in the house to warm up or for whatever reason and one of the other dogs check it out she will jump in the middle of them which is shocking because she is so laid back! She isn't allowed to go in the goat pen when there are new borns because she wants to keep moms from them. But she is ok on smartness lol not super smart but not dumb, just them perfect kind of smart where she doesn't get in much trouble.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

German Shepherd - by far the best dog breed!! (In my totally unbiased opinion. ) They are smart, loyal - if you teach them right, they will be best dog you could ask for. A german shepherd will learn its yard and stay in it, get along with other animals, get along with kids - and of course they are great protectors. We have a female german shepherd who turns 15 years old this year - she's been an amazing dog. She's great with kids, strangers - she loved our cat. My dad ran over a wasp nest while mowing when our dog was a puppy - she ran out and started fighting off the wasps to help him. To this day she will kill any buzzing insect to protect us. She now kills varmints (like ground hogs, possums) once she learned they were not her friends, and she is very patient and kind with small pets (like little dogs and cats.) She did not grow up a farm dog so she doesn't like the goats so much, but if she had met them as a younger animal she would be friends with them, too. 

If you get a german shepherd it's worth it to find a good breeder. They can be prone to hip dysplasia, a trait that can be bred out if the breeder is contentious. Males can be more prone to running off at times than females, but if you spend the time and teach the dog right he or she will be just the way you want 'em to be.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you all so much for the replies! We know all about hip dysplasia  Our previous dog had it in both hips and one was so bad he had to have surgery. I have been looking at all sorts of breeds but these are the ones I have chosen that I like best. I guess I won't be getting an Aussie, because they are super expensive where I am and I want a dog that will protect if needed. Our family kind of wants one that is a bit smaller than a German Shepherd or a Great Pyrenees, for example. Really leaning toward a Blue Heeler or Golden Retriever, but can't seem to find GR's for more than a fortune. Our family really likes Heelers and I've found a few near us that don't cost a million dollars. I think we'll end up getting one of those. Again, thanks for the replies and I am going to keep reading and researching on each breed as well as getting opinions from experienced owners in these breeds.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I breed ACD's (heelers), they can be very intense and often are not friendly towards strangers and dogs they've never met. The breed is also prone to blindness from PRA, so the parents have to be tested, unless you want to gamble it. They are also somewhat prone to hip dysplasia, so if parents are OFA scored that is a bonus. 
ACD's do make great family and guard dogs though, but you need to get on them if they do something they aren't supposed to (chase a chicken or cat when they're not supposed to). And keep it with you 24/7 in the first couple months. 
If you plan on teaching to it to herd, be prepared to have to scream at it at least a couple times. If your recall on them is not 100%, it can be somewhat problematic calling them back to you when you are teaching them to work because their drive can take over. In the 1st several months, you only let them around livestock if they are on a lead.
Where are you located? I have a real nice blue female that just became available again... I'm in CA.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

After my hound my rule is no more purebreds. Him being a purebred I guess was part of his health issues according to the vet. He is the only totally pure dog we have ever had and I bawled my eyes out when he died at 9. Mixes are usually less prone to any of the health issues that a purebred is known for plus mixes are usually cheaper as well  other then my dog I got from the pound I have never paid for a dog........although I do have 2 I have no freaking clue what they are lol


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Where abouts are you? Have you considered a kelpie (often confused as a Shepard cross in the states) they are a herding high energy dog. Incredibly smart, friendly and loyal. Ours have been good guard dogs and we have never ever had an issue with our animals and we have chooks, goats, cats and birds. If you have a big property they should be pretty happy too. They are very hardy dogs that want nothing more to please-but they will go crazy if you don't give them a job to do or keep them busy.








Our boy








Our girl

http://www.purina.com.au/owning-a-dog/dog-breeds/Australian-Kelpie


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a kelpie X Australian cattle dog that is amazing! Scared of most animals but loves young goats and helps tend to them. He is always near me and helping me feed and care for the farm. My other is a cattle dog X and he is good too. He does try and herd the animals when he isn't asked as he is learning that at the moment and is really good at it. He is always around and helping too. I also have a jack Russell but I worry she will get stood on or hurt. We have had 3 cattle dog crosses now with our goats/ horses/ chickens/ ducks/ cats and they have always been perfect. One of the three wasn't as good with the cats but the other 2 that we have now grew up with them and they are not fazed.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Jessica84 said:


> After my hound my rule is no more purebreds. Him being a purebred I guess was part of his health issues according to the vet. He is the only totally pure dog we have ever had and I bawled my eyes out when he died at 9. Mixes are usually less prone to any of the health issues that a purebred is known for plus mixes are usually cheaper as well  other then my dog I got from the pound I have never paid for a dog........although I do have 2 I have no freaking clue what they are lol


I agree 100%. And remember, any dog you buy means you could have adopted a dog at the shelter, & prevented a dog from being put down.  My experience with dogs & cats is to get a puppy & let the cats train it to act how they want it to.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a Border Collie who came from a goat dairy so knew goats and is great at herding them. We also have a Maremma who lives with the goats and is fantastic with our cats,both are really.
I was also going to suggest a Kelpie,they are smart and love nothing better than to have some to do.
Do consider pound dogs,you never know you might just find the one for your family,teejae


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Never heard of Kelpies before! I'll have to check them out. CA would be way too far for me  Thanks though! We have a 40 acre property which consists of mainly fields, but we also have a barn full of animals  Thank you all for the replies! I really like Blue Heelers so far and I found a couple of different ads for puppies that are in my price range


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

catharina said:


> I agree 100%. And remember, any dog you buy means you could have adopted a dog at the shelter, & prevented a dog from being put down.  My experience with dogs & cats is to get a puppy & let the cats train it to act how they want it to.


Well honestly I'll never get a dog from the shelter again......sounds heartless I know but I didn't look into our 'pound' and adopted a puppy and she got kennel cough. The deal was free vet service for the first I think it was 60 days but they refused to help my puppy and kept telling me I could replace her for free  I now have a $1,000 dog just from vet bills. I wouldn't tell anyone not to adopt but before you do make sure your either in a very good place with money or look into the shelter because this was not a common thing for that place. 
I do totally agree with the puppies though for learning from the other animals. I let my puppies meet all the animals when it's small and can do no harm and if it thinks it's tough it's shown pretty fast that it is not. We have tried mature dogs in the past and it just never works out with the other animals


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Jessica84 - That's exactly why I want a puppy, so I can be sure it is good with all of our animals, and I can train it the way I want and know it's history. Some pounds/shelters in our area cost almost twice as much as just buying the puppy! I'm definitely NOT against rescues, and if you can afford it, and it works for you, that's great!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Kelpies sound like great dogs, but I can't find any in our area, and I'm sure I could find a breeder but I know I'd have to drive a long ways and pay a fortune.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> Kelpies sound like great dogs, but I can't find any in our area, and I'm sure I could find a breeder but I know I'd have to drive a long ways and pay a fortune.


It's amazing. In Australia a kelpie is a dime a dozen! Well for the unregistered ones. I was given 1 of my kelpie X cattle cause they had an unwanted litter and he was the last left that no one had bought so they were going to shoot him, my other is from the pound! And there are always more for sale for around $100-200!
And then there will be breeds that are in America that are cheap and everywhere but here they are worth heaps!


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

I found Riley on the side of the road, skin and bones.  Misty we got from a rescue as she was no good for sheep herding and then there's the kelpies that excel at herding that can sell for as much as $5000!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Well, this might sound a bit crazy. But, I have decided to pass on a dog for now. Found a new goat that I 'need'. Lol. Thank you all for your answers!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Can't wait to see pictures of the goat!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

For some reason I can never upload pics on TGS. I think it's my computer. Never works out, or takes a long time and still doesn't work right. Sorry  She looks just like a cream-black (can't remember technical colors!) Alpine.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> For some reason I can never upload pics on TGS. I think it's my computer. Never works out, or takes a long time and still doesn't work right. Sorry  She looks just like a cream-black (can't remember technical colors!) Alpine.


I feel your pain! :hair:

Maybe Cou Blanc?


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Puppies are mostly fun in theory only anyway! I just got a pyr puppy- little stinker is testing my patience. At least the goat won't poop in your house! 

Hardest puppy I have ever had!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes! Cou blanc! That's it!

Lol!


----------

